# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  Beamter erhält Viagra-Beihilfe

## Harro

Hallo,

ein Beamter hat beim Kauf des Potenzmittels Viagra Anspruch auf Beihilfe vom Staat, wenn das Medikament ihm wegen einer krankheitsbedingten Erektionsstörung verschrieben wurde. Dies hat das Oberverwaltungsgericht (OVG) Rheinland - Pfalz in Koblenz entschieden. Der Kläger, ein Bundesbeamter aus Mainz, litt nach der operativen Entfernung der Prostata an einer Erektionsstörung, zu deren Behebung ihm von seinem Arzt zwölf Viagra Tabletten verordnet worden waren.. Die beklagte Bundesrepublik lehnte jedoch ab, sich mittels der Beihilfe zur Hälfte an den Gesamtkosten von € 144.53 zu beteiligen, da die Vorschriften bei Erektionsproblemen keine Beihilfe vorsähen.

Für eine bestimmte Krankheit insgesamt keine Beihilfe zu zahlen, sei nicht zulässig, urteilte das OVG. Der Ausschluß der Behandlung von Erektionsstörungen als Folge einer Prostataoperation von der Beihilfe sei nicht deshalb gerechtfertigt, weil Viagra in Fällen, in denen keine Krankheit vorliege, zur Verbesserung der sexuellen Potenz benutzt werde. Einem Mißbrauch oder "unzumutbaren finanziellen Belastungen der Beihilfekasse" könne über eine mengenmäßige Begrenzung der Medikaments oder die Festsetzung eines Höchstbetrages entgegengewirkt werden.
Urteil des Oberverwaltungsgerichts in Koblenz Az.:10 A 11598/06. OVG

*"Wenn man auf seinen Körper achtet, geht es auch dem Kopf besser"             * (Jil Sander)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Mistral1

Ich glaube aber trotzdem, dass wir keine Chance haben.
Mir wurde die Übernahme durch die AOK auch verweigert.

----------


## Henner

> Ich glaube aber trotzdem, dass wir keine Chance haben.
> Mir wurde die Übernahme durch die AOK auch verweigert.


Ich möchte jetzt einmal aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, was ich unternommen habe:

Zuerst einmal sagt mir mein Rechtsbewußtsein, das ich bei einer Totaloperation (allerdings beidseitig "nervschonend") ein Erkrankungs- und kein Lifestyle-Problem habe - die Bezeichnung 'Lifestyle' verbitte ich mir (T3, Gleason-Score 3+4).

Ich habe eine Rechtsberatung bei einem für Medizin- und Sozialrecht ausgewiesenen Anwalt in Anspruch genommen; wer eine Rechtsschutversicherung hat und die nicht in Anspruch nimmt, macht meiner Meinung nach einen Fehler.
Dann habe ich mir das verschriebene Medikament gekauft und die Quittung "_... nunmehr auf dem Weg der Einzelfallentscheidung die Übernahme der Kosten ..._ beantragt.
Meine Krankenkasse (eine der wenigen Großen) hat meinen Widerspruch angenommen und mir vorgeschlagen, ..._das die weitere Bearbeitung bis nach Abschluß des Verfahrens vor dem Bundesverfassungsgerichts (AZ. 1 BvR 1778/05) ruht._

Mir scheint wichtig, den Anspruch anzumelden, Quittungen aufzuheben und ... _das in Kürze zur Entscheidung kommende Verfahren abzuwarten._

Ich stelle gerne meine Korrespondenz - auch gleich als .doc-Datei - zur Verfügung; ebenso beantworte ich Rückfragen.

Uns allen alles Gute, Henner

----------


## Holger

> Urteil des Oberverwaltungsgerichts in Koblenz Az.:10 A 11598/06. OVG


Hallo,

zur Information: Dieses Urteil steht mit einer Reihe weiterer diesbzgl. Urteile in dem Artikel

 					Arzneimittel zur Behandlung erektiler Dysfunktion: (Rechts-) Fragen der Kostenerstattung

von Kai Mielke auf der BPS-Homepage (Startseite und unter "Recht und Soziales/ Kostenerstattungsfragen").

Viele Grüße

Holger Jünemann

----------


## william

_Hallo Henner,_
_ich wäre schon an diesem Schriftwechsel interessiert und werde mich mit diesem Anliegen der Kostenerstattung auch an meine Kasse wenden._

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo William,

als gesetzlich Versicherter hast Du keine Chance. 

Da ist bereits ein höchstricherliches Urteil gefallen, dass die Medikamente zur Behebung der erektilen Dysfunktion nicht erstattungsfähig sind.

Anders sieht es als Privatversicherter aus, da kommt es auf den individuellen Vertrag an.

Bei der Beihilfe bei Beamten ist die Rechtsprechung uneinheitlich. Da wird erst ein höchstrichterliches Urteil Klarheit bringen.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

PS: Das gilt nur für Medikamente wie Tabletten (Viagra, Cialis, Levitra) udn Spritzen (Veridal, Caverject).

Vakuumpumpen und Penisprothesen werden als "Hilfsmittel" von den gesetzlichenb Krankenkassen erstattet.

----------


## william

_Hallo BurgerH,_
_diese Information ist mir auch so übermittelt worden. Ich hatte beim Lesen angenommen, daß eine Klage beim Bundesverfassungsgericht noch ansteht. Eine Einzelfallentscheidung wäre wohl im Spielraum der Kassen drin gewesen. Die Bezeichnung Lifestyle möchte ich mir verbieten, angesichts dessen was ich hinter mir und noch vor mir habe!_

----------


## Ottocar

Hallo,Henner-
die Lifestyle- Bezeichnung ist für unsere Situation wahrhaftig der Hohn.
Erstaunlich, dass bei Deinem T3 und Gleason Score 3+4 noch beidseits nervenschonend operiert werden konnte; wahrscheinlich ohne Kapselaustritt.
Aber kurz noch zum Thema: mir war bekannt durch die Rehakur, dass diese Mittel nicht mehr von der GKV übernommen werden.
Um so erstaunter war ich, dass ich ein von meinem Urologen ausgestelltes Rezept anstandslos von der Apotheke ausgehändigt bekam. Es handelt sich dabei um Muse 500, Inhaltsstoff Alprostadil. Diese Einmalapplikatoren sind für mich ein Segen, die anderen Mittel wie Viagra und Co. habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, allerdings helfen sie bei mir wahrscheinlich nicht, da die Nervenbahnen durchtrennt sind.
Auch die Folgerezepte laufen anstandlos durch.
Mfg
Ottocar








> Ich möchte jetzt einmal aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, was ich unternommen habe:
> 
> Zuerst einmal sagt mir mein Rechtsbewußtsein, das ich bei einer Totaloperation (allerdings beidseitig "nervschonend") ein Erkrankungs- und kein Lifestyle-Problem habe - die Bezeichnung 'Lifestyle' verbitte ich mir (T3, Gleason-Score 3+4).
> 
> Ich habe eine Rechtsberatung bei einem für Medizin- und Sozialrecht ausgewiesenen Anwalt in Anspruch genommen; wer eine Rechtsschutversicherung hat und die nicht in Anspruch nimmt, macht meiner Meinung nach einen Fehler.
> Dann habe ich mir das verschriebene Medikament gekauft und die Quittung "_... nunmehr auf dem Weg der Einzelfallentscheidung die Übernahme der Kosten ..._ beantragt.
> Meine Krankenkasse (eine der wenigen Großen) hat meinen Widerspruch angenommen und mir vorgeschlagen, ..._das die weitere Bearbeitung bis nach Abschluß des Verfahrens vor dem Bundesverfassungsgerichts (AZ. 1 BvR 1778/05) ruht._
> 
> Mir scheint wichtig, den Anspruch anzumelden, Quittungen aufzuheben und ... _das in Kürze zur Entscheidung kommende Verfahren abzuwarten._
> ...

----------


## william

_Hallo Ottokar,_
_handelt es sich hierbei bei Dir sicher um Spritzen direkt abwechselnd in die Schwellkörper?_

_Zum Wirkstoff Alprostadil : www.infomed.org/pharma-kritik/pk08b-96.html#alp_

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo William,

Auszug aus dem Abkürzungsverzeichnis:

        MUSE   Medicated                 Urethral System for Erection   [Wirkstoff, der bei Vorliegen einer erektilen Dysfunktion (ED) in die Harnröhre eingebracht wird, um eine Erektion herbeizuführen]
    
Du dachtest an dies:

       SKAT   [impotence                 self-injection, intracavernous self-injection]   *S*chwell*k*örper-*A*utoinjektions*t*herapie
(od.                 -*t*echnik)     

Ralf

----------


## Eren1950

> _Hallo BurgerH,_
> _diese Information ist mir auch so übermittelt worden. Ich hatte beim Lesen angenommen, daß eine Klage beim Bundesverfassungsgericht noch ansteht. Eine Einzelfallentscheidung wäre wohl im Spielraum der Kassen drin gewesen. Die Bezeichnung Lifestyle möchte ich mir verbieten, angesichts dessen was ich hinter mir und noch vor mir habe!_


Hallo William,

In Österreich ist die Rechtslage ähnlich. Seit Anfang 2005 übernehmen die Krankenkassen die Kosten für diese Medikamente nicht mehr. Aber wenn man einen guten Rechtsanwalt hat und geschickt argumentiert (...wenn die mangelnde Erektionsfähigkeit des Mannes zu einem phychischen Leiden führt, das seinerseits die Krankenbehandlung erforderlich macht...), werden die Kosten dann doch übernommen.

Siehe auch http://www.uro-innsbruck.at/androlog...l_b%5B1%5D.pdf

Ich bin selber aber auch zu faul zu kämpfen und habe bis jetzt nichts übernommen. Wer aber diesen Weg geht, hätte berechtigte Chancen auf eine Kostenrückerstattung.

Liebe Grüße aus Wien
Eren

----------


## william

_ja genau, hab das verwechselt._

----------


## william

_Mal schaun. Aber einen Anwalt deswegen einschalten ist mir auch zuviel. Vielleicht ist meine Kasse gesprächsbereit und will ja im Einzelfall entscheiden._

----------


## Ottocar

_"Hallo Ottokar,_
_handelt es sich hierbei bei Dir sicher um Spritzen direkt abwechselnd in die Schwellkörper?"_

Hallo, William
habe erst heute, nachdem ich zufällig einmal meine Beiträge durchgesehen habe, Deine Frage gelesen. 
Es handelt sich um ein Medikament, welches in die Harnröhre von vorn eingebracht wird. Ich würde erst bei 250 beginnen, bin inzwischen bei 1000 angelangt. Die Wirksamkeit läßt allerdings im Laufe der Zeit nach.Übrigens hat mir die AOK mit dem Hinweis "Lifestyle-Medikament" die Bezahlung bis auf weiteres gestrichen.Sind wir als Forumsmitglieder eigentlich nicht stark genug. um eine Petition einzubringen,die den für uns beleidigenden Begriff untersagt und uns die Kostenübernahme ermöglicht?
Mfg
Ottocar

----------


## RA K. Mielke

Hallo zusammen,

ein kleines Update zu meinem Aufsatz bzgl. Kostenerstattung für Viagra & Co. (http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...298&Itemid=149):

Die lang umstrittene Frage nach der Beihilfefähigkeit von Medikamenten zur Behandlung erektiler Dysfunktionen ist mittlerweile durch ein höchstrichterliches Urteil des Bundesverwaltungsgerichts vom 28.05.2008 geklärt:

http://www.bundesverwaltungsgericht....ssuche_8o.html

Hiernach ist der in Anlehnung an die Regelungen des Krankenverischerungsrechts (SGB V) vorgesehene Ausschluss der Beihilfefähigkeit für potenzsteigernde Mittel nicht zu beanstanden.

Viele Grüße,

Kai

----------


## william

> _"Hallo Ottokar,_
> _handelt es sich hierbei bei Dir sicher um Spritzen direkt abwechselnd in die Schwellkörper?"_
> 
> Hallo, William
> habe erst heute, nachdem ich zufällig einmal meine Beiträge durchgesehen habe, Deine Frage gelesen. 
> Es handelt sich um ein Medikament, welches in die Harnröhre von vorn eingebracht wird. Ich würde erst bei 250 beginnen, bin inzwischen bei 1000 angelangt. Die Wirksamkeit läßt allerdings im Laufe der Zeit nach.Übrigens hat mir die AOK mit dem Hinweis "Lifestyle-Medikament" die Bezahlung bis auf weiteres gestrichen.Sind wir als Forumsmitglieder eigentlich nicht stark genug. um eine Petition einzubringen,die den für uns beleidigenden Begriff untersagt und uns die Kostenübernahme ermöglicht?
> Mfg
> Ottocar


_Hallo Ottocar, welches Medikament meinst Du damit. Da hätte ich gern mehr darüber gewußt.
Ja, zum schönen neuen deutschen Wort "Lifestyle-Medikament" kann ich sagen, daß die Schöpfer sich damit selbst charakterisieren. Da ist eine Unmenge von heißer Luft notwendig, was man auch einfach damit hätte sagen können:"Wir können es nicht mehr bezahlen und wir wollen es nicht mehr bezahlen". Zur Verbesserung der Lebensqualität ist wohl in der Konsequenz jedes Medikament einzusetzen. Also warum diese Scheinheiligkeit in den "Begründungen". Wahrscheinlich sind die Verwalter der "Solidargemeinschaft" alle privatversichert. Ich selbst halte die Kosten durch die Verwendung von Generika in überschaubaren Grenzen.
_

----------

